# is there a basic tutorial for weeding vinyl?



## waynemil (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all,
Is there a basic tutorial for weeding somewhere? I get the basics---cut and then pull off the unwanted vinyl. My problem is I am not sure exactly what to pull off. I am cutting a black and white image so am I correct that the white on the computer would be the colored vinyl, and the black is the vinyl that gets weeded? I'm sure its pretty simple and maybe I should have done some easier designs, but I am used to just contour cutting images on laser paper. Thanks for any guidance!

Wayne


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: weeding vinyl*

You might look on youtube for vinyl tutorials. what back and white on the computer does not relate to the actual process. You have a design on the screen and using the software that comes with your cutter (or sometimes corel or illustrator) you set your cut line and then cut. The color you have will be determined by the vinyl you select. when cut correctly, you will remove the vinyl that is excess to your design... that is the weeding process.

go to imprintables dot com and watch their demos of the roland gx 24


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: weeding vinyl*

when you're unsure what to pull and what to leave in.......start at the outside and work in. if you're brand new to it, it might be helpful to have a small print-out of what you're working on in front of you for reference. it just takes a little patience and a lotta practice!


----------



## waynemil (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: weeding vinyl*

Thanks for the advice,
I guess I will start with easier designs and take it slow.

Wayne







jberte said:


> when you're unsure what to pull and what to leave in.......start at the outside and work in. if you're brand new to it, it might be helpful to have a small print-out of what you're working on in front of you for reference. it just takes a little patience and a lotta practice!


----------



## prole (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: weeding vinyl*

here's some advice:

if weeding letters, work from right to left.
if weeding numbers, work from left to right. 
this makes it much easier due to the natural consistency in shapes between numbers vs. letters. like stated above, start with your outermost layer and weed it. skip the next layer, and then weed, skip, weed, skip, etc. Course it depends on the artwork, but I cannot, at this time, think it has ever been otherwise. Course, we never cut a box or "workspace" out either. So, if we cut, say a name on vinyl, you would just pull the major peice first, exposing only the letters that you want. then pull out the centers. So... weed first layer(the major portion of vinyl), skip (cause this would be the name you want), then pull out the centers. Weed, skip, weed, skip. 

I hope that makes cents(sic). 

some people cut a box out first, around the entire work, or "workspace". This would change the order. You would skip the outer layer (majority of the vinyl) and then weed the box or workspace out, exposing the name you want. But I don't see any reason to do this. Why cut more lines than you need? yao ming? 

Another tip: when weeding out centers and peices generally less then two inches, form the vinyl around your finger. Stick it to your fingernail, then wrap it over your fingertip. When you pull out the center of an A or centers of a B, pull the vinyl down from any corner and swipe it with your vinyl coated finger. It's like building a huge vinyl ball, and yet, it makes it much quicker. good luck.

prole


----------



## waynemil (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: weeding vinyl*

Great advice!

Thanks so much,

Wayne



prole said:


> here's some advice:
> 
> if weeding letters, work from right to left.
> if weeding numbers, work from left to right.
> ...


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

YouTube - Heat Press Transfer Vinyl Tutorial
_Weeding starts around the 2:26 mark_

YouTube - weeding a vinyl decal sticker

YouTube - Weeding Self Adhesive Vinyl Material

AB


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

mystysue posted this good video about weeding sign vinyl [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtHlYc5JB2M&feature=related[/media]

I am still learning my gx-24 and am having trouble weeding oracal 651. Stuff comes up that shouldn't. The design has small text. What downforce do you guys use for 651 and what angle blade?


----------

